# touchless wash Edinburgh



## cheechy (Nov 23, 2006)

any recommendations? not for me but have been asked as their usual isn't available for some reason. cheers.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

cheechy said:


> any recommendations? not for me but have been asked as their usual isn't available for some reason. cheers.


There is autowashnvalet on Ferry Road, driven past it and its always busy.

Not used it before so not sure how good etc


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

Place on ferry road is ok, as with any touchless wash though not perfect


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

That touchless who's at Charlie's old superspeed garage? used to sell mattig kit's and reiger body kit's for Vauxhall's,vw ect ect.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 23, 2006)

Cheers chaps


----------

